# CB member married via QLab and Ion



## derekleffew (Jan 17, 2012)

As the subject of "theatrical" weddings has arisen before, I found this interesting tidbit on another forum... (okay, upon checking the date of the post, I'm a little behind)

> Could someone talk me through how to set up triggering Go on the Ion via Qlab?


[USER]HansH [/USER]responds:

> Having just done this over the weekend for my wedding...


No interest in what the bride wore, or what the flowers were, or any of that rot. Hans, we want pics or it didn't happen. And [belated] congrats, BTW.


----------



## chausman (Jan 17, 2012)

I just read the title and though you meant married the Ion...

Having read the post, it now makes more sense, and isn't nearly as weird. Congrats!


----------



## HansH (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, Chase and Derek!

Yep, I had an Ion running a beta version of 1.9.8, a show control gateway, a handful of other ETC gear, a Mac running QLab, as well as a rig of X-Spots, Seladors, CXIs, and conventionals. The rig was used for the reception, which was on the stage of the college (wedding was in the large chapel on campus). The show control was to run the lights for our first dance. The MSC on Ion was used to fire a Go command to QLab, which in turn sent back MTC that I synced the cue list to. Nothing too extravagant or crazy -- short of that, it was mood lighting, or on-the-fly dance lighting. A designer friend of mine came in and did most of the design work, except for the dance, as I had a few other things on my plate that day. 

Also, starksk and BLynch both came down with a few other ETC'ers to help out with setup. 

And, as requested, pics:


View attachment reception bw.jpg


----------



## erosing (Jan 18, 2012)

Small world...Congratulations to the both of you!


----------

